# Favorite Recording Of Brahms Piano Concertos?



## realdealblues

I have many different recordings of Brahms's Piano Concertos. Including recordings from, Arrau, Ashkenazy, Backhaus, Barenboim, Brendel, Curzon, Fleisher, Gilels, Gould, Kempff, Pollini, Rubinstein, Serkin and Zimerman. However, I usually find myself usually coming back to Gilels & Jochum on DG. I don't know why. I guess I just like Gilels playing a lot.

Anyone else have favorite recording of Brahms's Piano Concertos or like me have multiple recordings yet find yourself coming back to one in particular? Also just curious to see what recordings everyone here likes of these works.


----------



## Aramis

Freire/Chailly


----------



## muxamed

Buchbinder/Harnoncourt on Teldec, no doubt.


----------



## Guest

I have the Gilels/Jochum recording, as well as Backhaus/Bohm performing the 2nd. I have not really gotten into these concertos like those of Beethoven or Mozart or Rachmaninoff. Perhaps a different recording would do it for me. I have read good things of the Friere/Chailly and Buchbinder/Harnoncourt recordings - perhaps I should give one of them a try. As I mentioned in the Brahms thread, though - I am much more enamored of his chamber works.


----------



## realdealblues

I haven't heard the Friere/Chailly or Buchbinder/Harnoncourt recordings. I'll have to check them out.

I'll admit, my chamber works knowledge on Brahms is limited. I'll have to listen to some more of it. I have the Deutsche Grammophon Complete Brahms 46 CD Box Set and I haven't listened to all of it. I have multiple copies of his Symphonies/Orchestral works, Requiem, Piano Works, and a few versions of his String Quartets. But the rest of his works I only have in that Box Set.

Most of my classical listening is dedicated to Solo Piano Works, Piano Concertos and Symphonies. I've heard most "popular" chamber works, and I do spend some time in String Quartets, Masses & Choral Works and I've heard maybe 40 Operas in my life so far, but the bulk of my listening is Symphonic or Piano driven.


----------



## Guest

realdealblues said:


> I haven't heard the Friere/Chailly or Buchbinder/Harnoncourt recordings. I'll have to check them out.
> 
> I'll admit, my chamber works knowledge on Brahms is limited. I'll have to listen to some more of it. I have the Deutsche Grammophon Complete Brahms 46 CD Box Set and I haven't listened to all of it. I have multiple copies of his Symphonies/Orchestral works, Requiem, Piano Works, and a few versions of his String Quartets. But the rest of his works I only have in that Box Set.
> 
> Most of my classical listening is dedicated to Solo Piano Works, Piano Concertos and Symphonies. I've heard most "popular" chamber works, and I do spend some time in String Quartets, Masses & Choral Works and I've heard maybe 40 Operas in my life so far, but the bulk of my listening is Symphonic or Piano driven.


Listen to the Piano Trios (especially No. 1) and the Piano Quartets. Those are my initial recommendations. Then the violin sonatas, clarinet quintet, and clarinet sonatas.


----------



## christmashtn

*Brahms Piano Concertos*

No. 1: I go for Fleisher/Szell (with Curzon/Szell a close second.) If you go for Fleisher/Szell you also get their Concerto # 2 in the same package, which I would probably put in my top five but not top three.

No. 2: Backhaus/Bohm. The 1967 recording, not the one they did way way way back on 78 RPM's.


----------



## Lukecash12

That's a very hard question. Rubinstein, Richter, Jacques Février, Perlemuter, these names pop up when I think of memorable recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

1 - Douglas/Skrow. (RCA)
2 - Kovacevich/Davis (Philips)

Both are exciting as well as musical, with very good sound. A combination that's hard to overlook.


----------



## Guest

1 - Serkin/Szell
2 - Ax/Haitink

As a side note: I hear a lot of hype over Gilels/Jochum, but I hate those recordings. They're just too painfully slow.


----------



## joen_cph

As regards the piano concertos, the general tendency has been to play them in a heavy, striiiiiiving forward and mostly slow, monumental way. I´m not sure that such chosen tempi (usually involving 47-51mins for the 1st Concerto, and 49-53mins for its sequel) correspond to the way that these concerti were originally played in the 19th century. For at least a refreshingly fast, often highly dramatic ebb-and-flow reading of the concerti, the electrifying Horowitz-Walter recording of the 1st Concerto (unfortunately missing a couple of minutes in the 1st movement) and the Manz-Mandeal recordings of both concerti on Arte Nova can be recommended. The last-mentioned set only uses 44-45mins for each concerto and some will no doubt be provoked by certain fast and slender passages especially in the 2nd Concerto, but at least they are interesting. Of course, the Horowitz-Toscanini rendition of the 2nd concerto has similar qualities, as wel as the early Rubinstein/Coates, which is also very, very good, and the early Serkin/Ormandy.

A collection: These are mostly rather fast and all very dramatic performances & I can´t say that I know them all in detail. The 1st Concerto with Horowitz/Toscanini has the worst sound I´ve ever acquainted on a commercial release, the Schnabels aren´t good either, and I don´t remember them as especially remarkable, neither the Wührer one. The 1st with Woodward was the first I heard and I find it still very dignified and treasurable, with great sound. I´ve had it with Malcuzynski also, a fine one but almost identical the Serkin and the Woodward. I remember Grinberg and to less extent Yankoff as somewhat eccentric in their articulation also. Am not aware of that Fevrier or Perlemuter recorded the Brahms concerti.

No.1: 
cd Schnabel,Szell,LPO/tim 38-01 10cd 205218-303
CD Serkin,Szell,ClevO/sony 92 sbk 48166
CD Manz,Mandeal,BuchSO/arte n 4cd 74321 46485-2
CD Horowitz,Walter,CtGeb (1.mov. not complete)/radio years 36-96 ry 54
CD Horowitz,Toscanini,NYPO /radio years 35-96 ry 54
LP Woodward,Masur,NPO/rca 76 rl 25031
LP Rubinstein,Reiner,ChicSO/rca mono 54 lm1831
LP Yankoff,Goehr,NethPO/mms mono mms2152
LP Wührer,Swarowsky,WienStPhilh/vox mono pl 8000
LP Van Cliburn,Leinsdorf,BosSO/rca st lsc 2724
LP Gilels,Jochum,BPO/dg 72 2535 390
LP Maria Grinberg,Rozhdestvensky,MosRSO/mel 33-011738-39

No.2:
CD Manz,Mandeal,BuchSO/arte n 4cd 74321 46485-2
cd Schnabel,Boult,BBCSO/tim 35-01 10cd 205218-303
LP Richter,Leinsdorf,ChiSO/rca 75 agl1-1267
LP Rubinstein,Coates,LSO/supr mono 1010 2856
LP Horowitz,Toscanini,NBCSO/rca 40-75 vh019
LP Serkin,Ormandy,PhilaO/cbs mono ml5117


----------



## Brahmsipoo

Gilels/Jochum/BPO is my favorite by far of the First. Another interesting one is the Curzon/Szell/LPO recording, which is a little faster. I've heard other recordings with Kissin and Lupu, but really have stopped looking after finding the Gilels recording.

I really think the slower tempi of the Gilels recording brings out a lot of power and emotion, especially in first five minutes or so of the Maestoso. I've noticed a similar thing with Böhm's 1978 recording of Beethoven's 9th. Overall, I think Gilels/Jochum is a good middle-ground between the infamous Bernstein/Gould 1962 recording.

I don't know enough about the Second Concerto to say anything really intelligent about it. All I have are the Arrau and Gilels recordings, and in this one I enjoy both with really no favorite.


----------



## drth15

Friere/Chailly. Also #1 w. Gilels/Jochum; #2 Gilels/ Reiner


----------



## tahnak

*Brahms' Piano Concerti*

D Minor:
Artur Rubinstein/ Boston Symphony/Erich Leinsdorf
Artur Rubinstein/Israel Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta
B Flat Major
Artur Rubinstein/Symphony of the Air/Alfred Wallenstein
Svjatoslav Richter/Leningrad Philharmonic/Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## joen_cph

Concerto 2:


> Svjatoslav Richter/Leningrad Philharmonic/Kirill Kondrashin


Didn´t know about this, interesting, thanks. May I ask, do you have any details about the recording (availability / label or the like ? )


----------



## keyboard

Just for kix try Emanuel Ax, I think it's a Sony with Boston and Haitink--or maybe Garrick Ohlsson's; I don't know who he worked on it with but the first time I heard it in concert I was blown away and that was years ago. He finally recorded at least one of them, I've yet to get it except a snippet I caught on an old cassette tape (am I dating myself or what??)


----------



## Guest

keyboard said:


> Just for kix try Emanuel Ax, I think it's a Sony with Boston and Haitink--or maybe Garrick Ohlsson's; I don't know who he worked on it with but the first time I heard it in concert I was blown away and that was years ago. He finally recorded at least one of them, I've yet to get it except a snippet I caught on an old cassette tape (am I dating myself or what??)


It was Haitink. I own that recording of the second piano concerto and it's actually my favorite of that piece. Also saw Ax and Haitink perform the concerto with the Chicago Symphony. Quite an experience to see Ax play; he's as good as they come.


----------



## tahnak

joen_cph said:


> Concerto 2:
> 
> Didn´t know about this, interesting, thanks. May I ask, do you have any details about the recording (availability / label or the like ? )


It is out of print. This came out in 1972 I think. The original is on Melodiya LP and later in 1976 even HMV/EMI took out a reissue in London. Old catalogs may help you but getting this will be tough. I have an LP at home and my turntable still plays with the old amp and good stereo speakers.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks for the information, I´ll bear it in mind and it check out, 
their partnership was often very good.


----------



## Guest

I watched a YouTube video of Gustavo Dudamel and Kirill Gerstein performing the first piano concerto. It was actually a pretty good performance, although I'm not sure if it's on CD or not. I still prefer Serkin and Szell for the first concerto, though.


----------



## DavidA

For a pair Freire / Chailly

For no 1 Serkin or Curzon both with Szell (though not at the same time!)
I think Serkin wins on sheer power, Curzon on subtlety. The recording quality of the Curzon is still sensational.

For no2 Richter with Leinsdorf - incredible, even though Richter could not find anything good about it!
Gilels / Reiner is also very good - much better and more fiery than his lauded remake with Jochum.


----------



## DavidA

I also have a superb live recording of number 2 fron Geza Anda and Klemperer. Very exciting.


----------



## OldListener

No. 1- The Fleisher / Szell performance seems a perfect partnership with a spirit that fits the music. Recorded music doesn't get better than this. Serkin / Szell is my second choice.

2 - Serkin / Szell and Fleisher / Szell are my favorites but neither is as outstanding as Fleisher / Szell in 1.

I've tried some of the other frequently recommended performances such as Curzon/Szell, Gilels/Jochum, various Rubinsteins and Richter / Leinsdorf but they don't float my boat.

Bill


----------



## JCarmel

Although I have the Serkin with Szell and Curzon with Szell...both fine performances....the one for me for Brahms 1st is one that I've got on an old well-worn LP ...'Ace of Clubs' label...Clifford Curzon with Eduard Van Beinum conducting the Concertgebouw. It is possible to get a cd copy but it is usually hard-to-find and priced accordingly.


----------



## moody

The Fleischer performances are wonderful and so bursting with youth.


I also have Gina Bachaer/LSO/Skowaczewski doing No.2.
Julius Katchen No.1 with LSO/Monteaux
" " No. 2 " " /Ferencsik.
Wilhelm Backhaus. No.2 with the Saxon State Orchestra / Karl Boehm. 1939.
" " " Live from Lugano in 1958. cond.Carl Schuricht.
Also the legendary Elly Ney playing No.2 live with the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra/Konwitschny, 1955.
All of these are of a superior class of playing and fascinating to compare.


I don't know what happens between me typing this out and its arrival here scrunched up---crazy!!!


----------



## Lindon

Brahms Concerto #1: Cliburn/Leinsdorf/RCA. #2: Rubinstein/Ormandy/RCA.


----------



## DavidA

For number 2 try Solomon. Recording a bit limited though.


----------



## chopinopus28

1955 from prague , not printed right now from any company, it was on ultrasonic, but you can find it on you tube, for me by far the best interpretation by richter.


----------



## chopinopus28

difficult task, many great recordings, i will try to say just some, maybe not so famous , but really great ones, not already mentioned here . for he first arrau/kubelik, or arrau/kletzki( with bad sound but unbelievable job also from kletzki), ogdon/stokowski is an interesting one,gieseking/ rosbaud, pollini/steinberg, KAPELL WITH MITROPOULOS one of my favorites ,also hess/mitropoulos, rubinstein /davis,firkusny/steinberg, conrad hansen /fricsay with the most magical second part and backhaus/monteux.
As for the second first of all FISCHER /FURTWANGLER, it has a perfect ballance for everything, then the most TITANIN i kave ever listened is from ARRAU with rozhdestvesky live from moscow, with great intence we have aeschbacher/furtwangler, ad now even though i am not a fan of karalan at all, there are 3 great ones with him conducting, anda /karajan ( although i prefer the anda/klemperer i think)with rai live and if you hear it you will be surprised as it has nothing to do with the one they made in studio for dg - anda always hated studios-, backhaus /karajan also live and also richter-haaser/ karajan, sandor/reinhardt, rubinstein/coates,toscannini/casadesus, myra hess/walter - great one-,gilels /jochum live with concetgebouw,curzon/knappertsbusch live from salzburg, and finally Kempff/Pietro Argento from 1958, his best account . Hope you enjoy some of them.


----------



## aesthete

Not mentioned above is the fantastic recording by Serkin, Reiner and the Pittsburgh of Brahms Piano Concerto #1. It is only unfortunate that the original pressing does not appear to have been preserved so that there is significant noise. But it is the most dramatic performance I have heard and I have listened to most all of those mentioned above.


----------



## Guest

Gilels/Jochum is tough to beat, but I also enjoy Zimerman/Bernstein.


----------



## CnC Bartok

My silver medals go to Gilels, Ashkenazy, and Arrau, but the gold has to go to the wonderful performances by Ivan Moravec with the Czech Phil and Jiří Bělohlávek.


----------



## bluto32

I went through a phase a few years ago of buying loads of Brahms No.1 piano concertos, trying to find the "ultimate" recording. I didn't succeed, although by chance I did find what I consider to be a perfect recording of No.2 when listening to disc 2 in all the sets I had bought. Brahms PC No.1 was my favourite piece of music, but I am slightly burned out on it now... As it turns out, my initial purchases were my favourites:

*No. 1*
Fleisher/Szell - Superb orchestral sound given it is from 1958, with everything clear without sounding overly spotlit. (But the piano itself can sound a bit "plinky-plonky" at times.) A very exciting reading with plenty of forward momentum, yet Fleisher has a gorgeous touch in the more peaceful passages.

Gilels/Jochum - A really grand, unhurried, atmospheric recording. While I think this approach is a bit stodgy in their No. 2, it works well for No. 1 and makes a nice contrast with the Fleisher/Szell above.

Brendel/Abbado - I heard a clip of the piano opening in BBC3's Record Review, and loved Brendel's articulation - just beautiful. The whole concerto is wonderfully played and well-recorded.

*No. 2*
Freire/Chailly - Wow. I can't see how this could be improved either in terms of performance (both pianist and orchestra are on top form) or recording (the balance between piano and orchestra is perfect, and the acoustics are superb). I recall reading in another forum that this recording has the most burnished playing, and I would agree.

Note: Freire/Chailly's No.1 isn't quite as good as their No.2 in my opinion for two reasons: (i) the piano is sadly drowned out by the orchestra in a few places, and (ii) it's hard to make out the harmony in Freire's intro in the first movement, since he plays the non-melodic lines of the chords extremely quietly. Nevertheless, it's still mighty fine and was BBC Radio 3's choice for No.1 in Record Review a few years ago. And as a _set_ of 1&2, I would probably say Freire/Chailly is my favourite.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A recording of no.2 which hasn't been mentioned so far is Andre Watts' magisterial performance with Bernstein and the New Yorkers. Watts commands the solo part more comprehensively than anyone else I've heard in this fearsome work, while Bernstein and his band accompany with both sensitivity and power.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I think Barenboim’s Brahms piano concerti with Barbirolli are my favorite thing he did as a pianist. Grand, captivating, high drama and passion.


----------



## premont

davida said:


> for no2 richter with leinsdorf - incredible, even though richter could not find anything good about it!
> Gilels / reiner is also very good - much better and more fiery than his lauded remake with jochum.


amen!..........


----------



## vincula

Many great versions have already been named here. Much to explore. Must check some of them out. 

Even though I've got a few albums on vinyl and cd at home, I usually find myself returning to Curzon/Szell (no.1) and Gilels/Reiner or Horowitz/Toscanini (no.2) 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian

My favorite


----------



## Geoff48

Solomon/Kubelik
Originally on shellac and the sound is now getting old. But no pianist matches Solomon for poetry.
And for an stereo alternative Barbirolli/Barenboim. And if you wonder why I have put Barbirolli first just listen to Barenboim’s version with Mehta. The first surges with romantic passion whilst the second shows both participants doing what they need to but little more.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Brahms concertos are very near and dear to my heart, and especially the piano concertos. I have two sets that I really love: Rubinstein (with Reiner/Chicago in the 1st, Krips/RCA Victor SO in the 2nd) and Gilels/Jochum/Berlin. I'd love to hear more. There is the Arrau/Giulini/Philharmonia that I've been meaning to check out, plus Ashkenazy w/ Haitink. Though I love Richter, I'm not crazy about his Brahms 2 w/ Leinsdorf (I blame Leinsdorf) but it is growing on me.

Edit: Plus there is the recently deceased Fleisher w/ Szell/Cleveland that I have long been meaning to check out, but has anyone else noticed that it's gotten damned expensive? I remember it being more affordable.


----------



## Becca

A recording of the 2nd that is easy to overlook but shouldn't be is Gina Bachauer with the LSO conducted by Skrowaczewski


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

vincula said:


> I usually find myself returning to Curzon/Szell (no.1) and Gilels/Reiner (no.2)
> 
> Regards,
> Vincula


My favorites as well for the Brahms PCs.


----------



## bluto32

flamencosketches said:


> Edit: Plus there is the recently deceased Fleisher w/ Szell/Cleveland that I have long been meaning to check out, but has anyone else noticed that it's gotten damned expensive? I remember it being more affordable.


The 1997 Sony Masterworks Heritage release of Fleisher/Szell Brahms PC 1&2 is out of print now, I believe. Perhaps you've seen that one at a high price with 3rd party sellers?

You're in luck: very recently, about a week before Fleisher sadly passed away, Sony reissued their 2012 box set of his Beethoven and Brahms PC cycles with Cleveland/Szell. It's available on Amazon UK and Presto at a good price. The Beethoven recordings are also super, and Mozart PC 25 is thrown in as a bonus along with some Brahms waltzes and Handel variations for solo piano.

While the Beethoven PC remasterings are not quite the same as the 1980s release, I can confirm that the 2 Brahms CDs in the set below are bit-for-bit identical to the Masterworks Heritage release.


----------



## flamencosketches

bluto32 said:


> The 1997 Sony Masterworks Heritage release of Fleisher/Szell Brahms PC 1&2 is out of print now, I believe. Perhaps you've seen that one at a high price with 3rd party sellers?
> 
> You're in luck: very recently, about a week before Fleisher sadly passed away, Sony reissued their 2012 box set of his Beethoven and Brahms PC cycles with Cleveland/Szell. It's available on Amazon UK and Presto at a good price. The Beethoven recordings are also super, and Mozart PC 25 is thrown in as a bonus along with some Haydn and Handel variations for solo piano.
> 
> While the Beethoven PC remasterings are not quite the same as the 1980s release, I can confirm that the 2 Brahms CDs in the set below are bit-for-bit identical to the Masterworks Heritage release.


Ah, nice. For some reason I was seeing this edition going for high prices from the resellers; I didn't realize it'd been reissued. I'm not sure I need all that Beethoven at the moment, but I'll look out for it.


----------



## Open Lane

DrMike said:


> Listen to the Piano Trios (especially No. 1) and the Piano Quartets. Those are my initial recommendations. Then the violin sonatas, clarinet quintet, and clarinet sonatas.


Yessss, the Liano Trios are my favs of Brahms'


----------



## Simplicissimus

By far my favorites, on CDs I've had in my collection from the beginning (1989):

Claudio Arrau, Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw, 1969, Philips


----------



## SanAntone

Fleisher/Szell, Cleveland

View attachment 143403


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

My list of essential recordings for each concerto, and "further listening."

*Piano concerto No. 1*

Artur Schnabel/George Szell (Naxos, Pearl)
Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum (DG)
Solomon/Rafael Kubelik (Testament)
Clifford Curzon/George Szell (Decca)
Leon Fleisher/George Szell (Sony)
Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI)
Artur Rubinstein/Fritz Reiner (RCA)

Further listening: Clifford Curzon/Enrique Jordá (Dutton, Decca, Pearl), Wilhelm Backhaus/Adrian Boult (EMI, Biddulph, Naxos, Andante), Clifford Curzon/Eduard van Beinum (Decca), Stephen Kovacevich/Wolfgang Sawallisch (EMI), Rudolf Serkin/Fritz Reiner (Sony, Dante Lys), William Kapell/Dimitri Mitropoulos (Music & Arts, Melodram, Arkadia), Rudolf Serkin/George Szell (1968) (Sony), Krystian Zimerman/Sir Simon Rattle (DG), Rudolf Firkusny/William Steinberg (EMI), Claudio Arrau/Rafael Kubelik (Orfeo), Vladimir Horowitz/Arturo Toscanini (APR, Memories), Hélène Grimaud/Andris Nelsons (DG), Claudio Arrau/Bernard Haitink (Philips), Gary Graffman/Charles Munch (RCA), Julius Katchen/Pierre Monteux (Decca), Krystian Zimerman/Leonard Bernstein (DG), Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (Decca)

*Piano concerto No. 2 *

Artur Schnabel/Sir Adrian Boult (Naxos, Pearl)
Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum (DG)
Solomon/Issay Dobrowen (Testament)
Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI)
Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (1967) (Decca)
Edwin Fischer/Wilhelm Furtwängler (DG, Music & Arts, Testament)
Sviatoslav Richter/Erich Leinsdorf (RCA)
Emil Gilels/Fritz Reiner (RCA, EMI)
Rudolf Serkin/George Szell (Sony)

Further listening: Clifford Curzon/Hans Knappertsbusch (1955) (Orfeo, Archipel), Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (1939) (EMI, Biddulph, Naxos, Dante), Myra Hess/Bruno Walter (Tahra, IDIS, AS), Geza Anda/Ferenc Fricsay (DG, Belart), Vladimir Horowitz/Arturo Toscanini (1940) (RCA, Naxos, Classica D'Oro), Leon Fleisher/George Szell (Sony), Clifford Curzon/Hans Knappertsbursch (1957) (Decca), Artur Rubinstein/Josef Krips (RCA), Hans Richter-Haaser/Herbert von Karajan (EMI), Claudio Arrau/Carlo Maria Giulini (EMI), Krystian Zimerman/Leonard Bernstein (DG), Maurizio Pollini/Claudio Abbado (DG), Nelson Freire/Riccardo Chailly (Decca)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

aesthete said:


> Not mentioned above is the fantastic recording by Serkin, Reiner and the Pittsburgh of Brahms Piano Concerto #1. It is only unfortunate that the original pressing does not appear to have been preserved so that there is significant noise. But it is the most dramatic performance I have heard and I have listened to most all of those mentioned above.


Yes, that one is incredibly volatile


----------



## Geoff48

As so often Solomon comes top of my list. He’s very good in his version of the 1st and his 2nd has a great sense of forward propulsion. But when I bought his EMI Icon set I was really disappointed with the sound quality and put on my Concert Classics LP which had far more depth and body in the sound.
Of course Solomon recorded in glorious mono. If stereo is important the Barenboim with Barbirolli is my choice. EMI used to link the young Barenboim with elderly experienced conductors, Barbirolli in Brahms and Klemperer in Beethoven and their Brahms benefits from this. Slower than many but with the feeling that they both enjoyed the music and working together. Far more enjoyable than his remake with Mehta on Sony.


----------



## joen_cph

Brahmsianhorn said:


> My list of essential recordings for each concerto, and "further listening."
> 
> *Piano concerto No. 1*
> 
> Artur Schnabel/George Szell (Naxos, Pearl)
> Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum (DG)
> Solomon/Rafael Kubelik (Testament)
> Clifford Curzon/George Szell (Decca)
> Leon Fleisher/George Szell (Sony)
> Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI)
> Artur Rubinstein/Fritz Reiner (RCA)
> 
> Further listening: Clifford Curzon/Enrique Jordá (Dutton, Decca, Pearl), Wilhelm Backhaus/Adrian Boult (EMI, Biddulph, Naxos, Andante), Clifford Curzon/Eduard van Beinum (Decca), Stephen Kovacevich/Wolfgang Sawallisch (EMI), Rudolf Serkin/Fritz Reiner (Sony, Dante Lys), William Kapell/Dimitri Mitropoulos (Music & Arts, Melodram, Arkadia), Rudolf Serkin/George Szell (1968) (Sony), Krystian Zimerman/Sir Simon Rattle (DG), Rudolf Firkusny/William Steinberg (EMI), Claudio Arrau/Rafael Kubelik (Orfeo),* Vladimir Horowitz/Arturo Toscanini *(APR, Memories), Hélène Grimaud/Andris Nelsons (DG), Claudio Arrau/Bernard Haitink (Philips), Gary Graffman/Charles Munch (RCA), Julius Katchen/Pierre Monteux (Decca), Krystian Zimerman/Leonard Bernstein (DG), Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (Decca)
> 
> *Piano concerto No. 2 *
> 
> Artur Schnabel/Sir Adrian Boult (Naxos, Pearl)
> Emil Gilels/Eugen Jochum (DG)
> Solomon/Issay Dobrowen (Testament)
> Daniel Barenboim/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI)
> Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (1967) (Decca)
> Edwin Fischer/Wilhelm Furtwängler (DG, Music & Arts, Testament)
> Sviatoslav Richter/Erich Leinsdorf (RCA)
> Emil Gilels/Fritz Reiner (RCA, EMI)
> Rudolf Serkin/George Szell (Sony)
> 
> Further listening: Clifford Curzon/Hans Knappertsbusch (1955) (Orfeo, Archipel), Wilhelm Backhaus/Karl Böhm (1939) (EMI, Biddulph, Naxos, Dante), Myra Hess/Bruno Walter (Tahra, IDIS, AS), Geza Anda/Ferenc Fricsay (DG, Belart), Vladimir Horowitz/Arturo Toscanini (1940) (RCA, Naxos, Classica D'Oro), Leon Fleisher/George Szell (Sony), Clifford Curzon/Hans Knappertsbursch (1957) (Decca), Artur Rubinstein/Josef Krips (RCA), Hans Richter-Haaser/Herbert von Karajan (EMI), Claudio Arrau/Carlo Maria Giulini (EMI), Krystian Zimerman/Leonard Bernstein (DG), Maurizio Pollini/Claudio Abbado (DG), Nelson Freire/Riccardo Chailly (Decca)


Th electrifying Horowitz/Walter 1936 has much better sound than the Toscanini from 1935.


----------



## Jsoule

I'm fond of the Fleisher/Szell--I spent 15 years in Baltimore and heard Leon F. quite often. A charming man as well as great musician.


----------



## Rach Man

I just finished listening to Serkin with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. This is really nice. I like the way Rudolf Serkin plays the piano and the orchestra is wonderful with him on this recording.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I must plug my cheap choice. These super budget labels have a few gems hidden among some average recordings. Generally though when you see Tomsic or Nanut mentioned they are a good bet. These Brahms PC's are well worth the$5 download on Presto.








As an added bonus you can listen to these free with a Hoopla account and a library card. I like testing out possible purchases this way.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Ok, since you insist, I will plug another bargain choice. Serkin originally recorded this on ProArte label. True to Serkin's way, he diverged from the norm. He plays the concertos beautifully. Nothing hard edged or rushed here. The Atlanta SO is at their best also.

Cheap at $.99 for the Bach Guild (classic select world has been giving it away) box or you can find CD's around the internet.


----------



## jtilton

I researched this (listening to samples of a few dozen renditions), and I settled on the ones in the Harnoncourt box set. I have been supremely happy with this choice! I also am in love with his rendition of the fourth symphony here (all four symphonies are included too). Overall I find the piano concertos here performed with a lot of exciting passion and depth.


----------



## Highwayman

jtilton said:


> I researched this (listening to samples of a few dozen renditions), and I settled on the ones in the Harnoncourt box set. I have been supremely happy with this choice! I also am in love with his rendition of the fourth symphony here (all four symphonies are included too). Overall I find the piano concertos here performed with a lot of exciting passion and depth.
> 
> View attachment 153197


I`ve heard Buchbinder play Brahms Concerti live in Istanbul a few years back and I can confirm that he was very passionate and insightful. I wouldn`t expect anything less from his collaboration with the great Harnoncourt!


----------



## Itullian

My choice


----------

